# Crosbreed SuperTuck and QwikClip



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

i know the SuperTuck draws great reviews from everyone, but has anyone used the relatively new QuickClip? They look similar, but I was wondering the pros and cons between them. The price difference is only like 3 bucks, so that's no problem. Considering one or the other (maybe both lol) as my next holster and I just wanted y'all's opinion. Wow...two apostrophes in one word, that's ******* talent! Thanks!


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

Take a look at these
http://www.kholster.com/
I have had one about 2 months now and it's really good. I can't find any faults with it. Use code 335061 for 10% off if you're interested.


----------



## mikesommer (Feb 25, 2009)

I use the J-Hooks with mine. The metal clips that came with it would get caught on things and finally started to bend since they are metal. I like the plastic hooks that go behind and under the bottom of the belt.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the Supertuck and it is a great holster. You learn as you go. If I were to order it again I would opt for the "combat cut" if I remember correctly. If you are serious about the realities of having to really use your carry, stuff like that matters. Being able to get the correct grip when you draw IS important. The stock Supertuck isn't bad but like I said, hind sight is almost always 20/20. The Kholster might have some issues in that department.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gmaske said:


> I have the Supertuck and it is a great holster. You learn as you go. If I were to order it again I would opt for the "combat cut" if I remember correctly. If you are serious about the realities of having to really use your carry, stuff like that matters. Being able to get the correct grip when you draw IS important. The stock Supertuck isn't bad but like I said, hind sight is almost always 20/20. The Kholster might have some issues in that department.


I have the Supertuck as well and it is a great holster. I didn't order mine with the combat cut. Practice enough and your draw will be pretty fast without the combat cut. My thumb basically pulls on the rear sight while clearing the holster. As it's clearing the holster, I slide my thumb over.

Now, my draw would maybe be a split second faster with the combat cut, but I didn't order it that way because I will cut it myself and customize it to my liking. If you find that you're wishing you would have ordered it that way, cut it yourself. Or, send it back to Crossbreed. They have great customer service.

Just my .02 :smt023


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I have the Supertuck as well and it is a great holster. *I didn't order mine with the combat cut.* Practice enough and your draw will be pretty fast without the combat cut. My thumb basically pulls on the rear sight while clearing the holster. As it's clearing the holster, I slide my thumb over.
> 
> Now, my draw would maybe be a split second faster with the combat cut, but I didn't order it that way because I will cut it myself and customize it to my liking. If you find that you're wishing you would have ordered it that way, cut it yourself. Or, send it back to Crossbreed. They have great customer service.
> 
> Just my .02 :smt023


I checked the website and can't find the information. What's the difference between the normal and "combat" cut?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

It's listed as an option.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I have the Supertuck as well and it is a great holster. I didn't order mine with the combat cut. Practice enough and your draw will be pretty fast without the combat cut. My thumb basically pulls on the rear sight while clearing the holster. As it's clearing the holster, I slide my thumb over.
> 
> Now, my draw would maybe be a split second faster with the combat cut, but I didn't order it that way because I will cut it myself and customize it to my liking. If you find that you're wishing you would have ordered it that way, cut it yourself. Or, send it back to Crossbreed. They have great customer service.
> 
> Just my .02 :smt023


I'm waiting for an "artistic moment" to get out the tin snips and do the deed! :smt082


----------

